# datu hartman in tae kwon do times



## progressivetactics (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok..this may or may not be a first.

Datu Hartman and Guro Rich Parsons are mentioned in January 2004 Tae Kwon Do times (not yet out).  I'm sure you 2 have been in publications before, but didn't think probably TKD Times.

The Fund Raiser for Marissa, was wrote up in a beautiful article by her father, Craig Marks, (a praying mantis kung fu student), and has been picked up by TKD times, as he is also affiliated in Tang Soo Do.  There were pictures from the clinic as well as them mentioned as part of the fund raiser.

If you get a chance, (when it is available), pick it up.  

Congrats Men!

bb


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 4, 2003)

Congratulations to the Tim, Rich, and Bill for what you guys did!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2003)

Cool! :cheers:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2003)

I didn't know Mr. Hartman did TKD! He never tells me anything.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Congratulations to the Tim, Rich, and Bill for what you guys did!!! *



Thank You Bill! I will check it out.

Thanks Palusut for the kind words.
:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats pretty cool...I'll have to pick up that issue!


----------



## Seigi (Dec 5, 2003)

Congrats Gents.


----------



## bloodwood (Dec 5, 2003)

Good deeds do not go unnoticed. You never know who is watching so it pays to be sharp all the time.

Well done!

bloodwood


----------



## Fightfan00 (Dec 6, 2003)

very nice fellas:cheers:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 6, 2003)

:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 7, 2003)

Good deal Tim.  Congrats !!!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Ok..this may or may not be a first.
> 
> Datu Hartman and Guro Rich Parsons are mentioned in January 2004 Tae Kwon Do times (not yet out).  I'm sure you 2 have been in publications before, but didn't think probably TKD Times.
> ...




Has it hit the stands yet?


----------



## progressivetactics (Dec 11, 2003)

It should be very soon.  I did not see it earlier this week when I looked for it, but it could have just dropped.  I'm not sure what day it usually comes out on.
I will keep an eye out for it, and let you 
know.

http://www.taekwondotimes.com/jan04contents.html

This is showing the story on the cover.  It is called "marissa's heroes".  I don't know how large the article is, as when I first read it, it was over 7 pages.  I know most mags don't care about the stories they print, only things they can get the advertising dollar from,  I don't know how much this was edited down. 
I hope it is still close to the way it was written, as Mr. Marks did a great job on it.

bb


----------



## progressivetactics (Dec 12, 2003)

Ok....it hit the stands today, and although most of the article is in there, it has been shortened at the end.

Datu Hartman was mentioned, but screwed up the World Modern Arnis name, and Guro Rich Parsons was omitted.  

Sorry Guys. 

Borders Books is where i got my copy.  I'm not sure of which stores carry it.

The article, if anyone is still interested is called "Marissa's heroe's", and is written by Mr. Craig Marks, Marissa's father.

bb


----------



## JDenz (Dec 12, 2003)

Press is press


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> * Guro Rich Parsons was omitted.
> *



Not the first nor the last


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeah Rich,

But God has a good memory about things like this.  He knows what you did.

Harold


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Yeah Rich,
> 
> But God has a good memory about things like this.  He knows what you did.
> ...



Harold,

I like your thoughts and idea. I agreed to help to help.

I was able to meet some really nice people.

I enjoyed myself, and was able to teach at the same time. 

BB even bought me lunch and dinner 

I got out more of it then I ever thought or intended.

:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Dec 13, 2003)

If i knew what i was in for...i may have not bought the lunch and dinner.....MAN CAN THAT GUY EAT!!!!
Just kidding rich.  You deserved all of that happy meal, and the toy!

bb


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *If i knew what i was in for...i may have not bought the lunch and dinner.....MAN CAN THAT GUY EAT!!!!
> Just kidding rich.  You deserved all of that happy meal, and the toy!
> 
> ...



Yes, I work / teach for Cheap, real cheap if it is for a good cause.

I played with the toy for weeks 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2004)

I saw the mention of Mr. Hartman the other day.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 4, 2004)

Got it and read it.

A nice article overall; but it was too bad they cut Rich's name out of it. Yet, it was all for a fund raiser, not for getting press.

It was nice to see it in print, though!

PAUL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Got it and read it.
> 
> A nice article overall; but it was too bad they cut Rich's name out of it. Yet, it was all for a fund raiser, not for getting press.
> ...



I just hope people will do more things like this to help each other.
 :asian:


----------

